# Remove gold finish from shower fixtures?



## howagood (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone know how to chemically remove the outdated gold finish from shower fixtures such as shower head pipe, spout, spigot escutcheon, etc? If I were to attempt to remove/replace these items I'd be asking for trouble.


----------



## Bravid (Jul 23, 2008)

i googled your problem, and found a question much like your's with several answers. here's the link. http://www.finishing.com/140/22.shtml

I don't know myself how to do it, or if these suggestions will be of any help, or even work, but it's a start!


----------

